# Neue Bachbewohner "NOTROPIS"



## lotta (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo Ihr Lieben

Ich möchte meine große Freude gerne mit euch teilen
und euch meine neue kleine "Rasselbande" vorstellen.

Seit heute Morgen, hat sich für mich ein kleiner Traum erfüllt.
Habe von Werner, einige Notropis gesendet bekommen
und sie nach einer halben Stunde langsamen Wasser Hinzufügens,
endlich in ihr neues zu Hause entlasen können.

Ich bin begeistert,
wie hübsch und agil diese Kerlchen, auch schon mit noch geringer Größe sind.

Fotos möchte ich euch natürlich auch nicht vorenthalten:

Zuerst die Übersicht, des neuen Zuhauses:      
Dann ein NOTROPIS Suchbild
  
Und zum Schluß, 
mein ganzer Stolz        
Weitere Bilder, werden ganz sicher folgen

Großes DANKESCHÖN an Werner, seinen Sohn und das Team

Eine fröhliche, glückliche Bine


----------



## wp-3d (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo Bine,

alle gut angekommen?

Sind etwas kleiner, dafür gab es einen Aufschlag.

Jetzt noch einen schönen langen Sommer dann kommt noch etwas in der Länge.

Fütterst Du deine Fische? 
Ein paar Flocken Aquarienfischfutter am Abend unterstütz das Wachstum. 

Übrigens ein schöner Teich.


.


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo Bine,

wirklich - der Bachlauf ist wunderschön. Deine Notröpelchen werden ihn lieben!


----------



## lotta (21. Juni 2014)

Dankeschön, für euer Lob

@Christine, sie lieben ihn jetzt schon(ihren Bachlauf)
und ich liebe sie (die Notröpchen)

@Werner, danke für den großzügigen Aufschlag
Die Größe spielt keine Rolle, das wird noch kommen.
Sie haben ja Zeit zu wachsen und werden natürlich auch Futter bekommen.

Ich finde die flotten Fischchen faszinierend und wunderschön anzusehen.
Sie beleben den Bachlauf und die ganze Familie ist begeistert.
Nochmals herzlichen Dank, 
vor allem auch für deine nette PN Beratung
Bine


----------



## lotta (21. Juni 2014)

Und noch ein Bild


----------



## slavina (21. Juni 2014)

Ohhhh wie schön  wirklich gelungen der Bachlauf !!!! Toll sieht das aus mit den Fischlein !


----------



## SKIPPI (21. Juni 2014)

Glückwunsch, Bine, zu deinen niedlichen Neuzugängen! 

Ihr neues Zuhause ist ja wirklich toll! Da werden sicher keine Klagen kommen! 

Alles Gute für die Bande!


----------



## Benny337 (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo Bine,
Du hast ein richtige Entscheidung getrofen.
Es sind super Fischchen und noch von dem "Besten Züchter" Europa weit Notropis und Springbarsche.
Ich habe auch welche von Michael(Werner Sohn),
und ich bin sehr zufrieden.
Ich habe schon Nachwuchs,
Hier die Fotos.
(1-1,5cm Gross)
Cu
Benny


----------



## wp-3d (21. Juni 2014)

Hi Benny,

wenn Du so weiter züchtest, wirst Du bester Züchter von Österreich, 
deine Jungtiere sind schon 1a in Form.

.


----------



## Benny337 (21. Juni 2014)

,jaja.Ich will nur ein kleiner Schwarm(500Stk) haben))
Und noch dazu Handzahm
(Notropis,__ Moderlieschen,Drachenfische,Rotflossenorfen)


----------



## lotta (21. Juni 2014)

Danke Tina und Skippi,
dass ihr euch mit mir freut


Ich möchte euch gerne noch zeigen, 
wie mein "Umleitungsschild", für die Minis aussieht.

Da sie nicht wirklich so gut lesen können, wie sie umher flitzen,
habe ich mir erstmal Folgendes einfallen lassen, 
damit sie nicht im großen Teich verschwinden *:*

  

Dann sieht man da noch auf dem folgenden Bild, 
wo die Minis leben (blauer Pfeil)
und wo mir die Großen gerne zuschauen, 
wenn ich die nach den "Notröpchen" sehe

Ist ja immer spannend, für alle Beteiligten...
da könnte es ja was Essbares geben...

 

und hier noch ein Allerletztes, Klitzekleines für heute...
versprochen
Von 
den
Süßen
No....

   Bine


----------



## lotta (21. Juni 2014)

Hi Benny,
ich habe zu lange zum Schreiben gebraucht,
du warst schneller.
Tolle Nachzucht, gratuliere dir
und danke, dass du deine klasse Fotos auch hier zeigst.
 Grüße Bine


----------



## lotta (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo ihr Lieben

Ich möchte euch gerne mal wieder von meinen Notropis erzählen.
Wie der/die eine oder andere evtl. schon zwischendurch gelesen hatte,
gab es irgendeinen Vorfall in meinem Bachlauf:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/meine-notropis-was-kann-über-nacht-passiert-sein.42757/
Danach haben sich meine Minis innerhalb von 2 Tagen entschlossen,
in den großen Teich umzusiedeln(die "Sperre", hatte ich einige Tage zuvor bereits entfernt).
Ein vepennter Shiner, hatte wohl den Abmarsch verpasst, den fand ich 2 Tage später noch traurig in meinem Bachlauf.
Ich wollte ihn zu den anderen in den Teich setzen,
allerdings hätte ich ihn dabei* fast* umgebracht.
Wollte ihn mit einem minikleinen Kescher fangen, ...nix im Kescher...
also bin ich um den Teich gelaufenlaufen, Pumpe aus... damit weniger Strömung vorhanden ist.
Dann hab ich noch nach den anderen Notropis im Teich geschaut,wollte zurück zum Bachlauf, dann zufällig in den Kescher geguckt, welchen ich noch immer in der Hand hielt...
Oh Shit! da lag der arme Kerl ja doch drin und schon ein Weilchen im trockenen
(ich weiß nicht wie ich den übersehen konnte)
Also schnell in den Teich und nach kurzem Zucken,
ist er losgeschwommen, zu den anderen, uff geschafft!


Die Knirpse, waren in Laichstimmung, alle rot gefärbt und flitzten durch den Teich.
Nun scheint es ihnen dort und in Gesellschaft mit den großen Fischen richtig gut zu gefallen.
Ich hätte sie zwar lieber im Bachlauf gesehen, aber das ist so auch ok.
Nur mit dem Nachwuchs wirds so wohl leider nichts.
Ich habe ja kürzlich 2 __ Sonnenbarsche zur "Goldigeburtenkontrolle"

eingesetzt.
Zumindest geht es den kleinen Flitzern gut und das freut mich.
Sie bekommen extra Minigranulat Sinkfutter,
obwohl sie sicher im Teich genug anderes finden.
Gruß Bine
P.S. die Fotos hätte ich ja bald vergessen:
An dieser Stelle des Teichs halten sie sich meist auf           
und dort sind sie 
sehr schwer zu fotografieren


----------

